# Do You or Do You Not Use A Grooming Table?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm curious how many of you are actually using a grooming table. I've been seriously thinking about getting one. I've never had a dog that needs grooming like Willow so really would like to know from those of you that are experienced if you really use one or not. So.....yea or nay?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

No grooming table. I put them on my lap, either on the bed or sofa and they rather like it, as long as they're already tired. I just flip them around as needed. Even after I've given them baths, I just have them on my lap or next to me on a towel. I never thought of getting a grooming table, but I have a small house, and don't even know where I'd put it. Though probably not what others would recommend, it works for me and my doggies.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't use a grooming table; instead, I have Emmie stand next to me on the couch while I brush/comb her. She's a good sport about it but sometimes she lays down so I just pick her up and put her in a standing position again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've used a grooming surface of some sort since Kodi started blowing coat. I now have a "real" grooming table, and love it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I appreciate hearing from others who have a table. I'm seriously considering getting one just to kind of hold her still and keep her head up when I try to comb her.


----------

